# Advice for an Injured Snout



## Logie_Bear (May 18, 2013)

So, about a week ago, my lil tegu gal developed the very bad habit of jumping at the top of her enclosure and trying to push up the lid. In so doing, she's really banged up the scales on the end of her nose. Since then, I've taped cloth to the under side of 3/4's of the cage and she has stopped doing it nearly as much. However, the end of her poor schnoz is completely missing one of the scales and it looks terrible! 

Every morning she gets a bath (and has a poo) in the tub, and I have been making sure to use a clean washcloth on the end of the nose, clean off the dirt and apply some neosporin (the original kind). Every afternoon when I leave for work she has to go back into her cage, whereupon she roots around and makes herself a sleeping spot in the dirt of her enclosure. Every time she does this, the dirt cakes into the sore, and I'm afraid of it causing complications with healing. Yesterday, I let her free-roam all day long, and when she got tired, I let her sleep under a few pillows in the living room. I really just wanted one day for the wound to be able to dry out (with neosporin) and not get caked with dirt. It did look significantly less raw this morning, but I'm still a bit worried about her. Anyone else having this issue with their rambunctious young gus? And, as the title suggests, any extra advice is definitely appreciated!

Thanks!







This is how it looked yesterday. My poor baby! 






For the last few days, I have quadrupled the amount of roam time she gets. She's out from the time she wakes up, to the time I have to leave for work. If I'm at the house, she is out. It has almost completely curbed the nose-banging habit. But, even my whole apartment isn't big enough for her! The goob is always begging to go outside, too.  Spoiled lizard.


----------



## Roadkill (May 18, 2013)

I definitely agree with the Neosporin/Polysporin, but I can understand your desire for "something else" that would offer more protection. There are two other products I can think of that might meet your needs, albeit right now I cannot think of any brand names. One would be spray on "bandage". Not really a bandage, but it's a spray on substance that helps coat wounds and offers a little more protection. Readily available at most pharmacies. The other is a self-adhesive surgical dressing. Not cheap, but good stuff. Designed to stick on for long durations. Not too sure where you'd readily find it, perhaps at medical supply stores. While I'm writing this a third idea comes to mind that might do the trick as well. Those little circular bunion pads might stay put on the nose, providing some cushioning but allowing the inner area to be exposed.


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 18, 2013)

I was trying to do some research and see if the 'liquid band-aid' was safe for reptiles, but couldn't find a clear answer. 

I feel bad for the poor gal, since I have to manhandle her just to apply the neosporin. I know its causing her some pain bc she won't let me put my finger anywhere near the front of her head without jerking away or running off. :/


----------



## laurarfl (May 22, 2013)

I don't know if I would put liquid bandage on it because that stuff really burns and it is so close to her sensory organs. That's just my two cents.  Keeping her on newspaper or towels will keep the dirt out.

They do get that jumping stage...hate that. Is she ready for an upgrade?


----------

